# pellet dewormer (Rumatel)



## Crazygoatyoaties (May 5, 2012)

Ok, so dumb question....here goes! Just got two goats (my first two ever)....not sure if/when they've been dewormed before. I bought my horses from the same lady, and she wasn't great about keeping up on the horses' deworming, I know that for sure. Anyways, my understanding is that it is appropriate to deworm these goats (haven't had fecal testing. no obvious anemia based on their lower eyelids.) I bought the pelleted kind from TSC.....Manna Pro makes it...it is Rumatel, if I'm spelling that correctly. So, I weighed each of my goats (my 7 year-old wether is 83 lbs and my 1 year-old wether is 43 lbs). This morning, I locked each of them in their own horse stall with the correct amount of dewormer pellets (withheld their normal morning portion of goat feed). I came back a couple hours later and, of course, taller goat had jumped over the Dutch door...and the younger one had opened his stall by the handle. Unbelievable! So, it turns out the goats are fine being locked in a horse stall as long as they are together. Because they were so upset (being a little dramatic here , I put them both in one stall with the remaining pellets (both had eaten just some of their dewormer)....So, what I'm getting at is all that accuracy I was shooting for went out the window! * Any tips on how to do it better next time around? And, get them to eat their dewormer pellets in a more timely fashion (the package gives you a 6-8 hr window to get them down). Should I wait another month before trying again? *


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Skip the pellet wormer and use a horse paste wormer and drench individually.

When using horse wormers you triple the goats weight and dose accordingly. Now most horse wormers start a 250lbs and thats hard to dose lower then - the nice thing is if you give that amount they wont die since you cant OD them on it 

If you use Quest - dont triple the goats weight though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I second what Stacey said... and for the price of that bag of pellets, you can get 3 tubes of ivermectin paste.

I have a thread in goat sense 101 on how to dose with paste wormers.

Pastes done orally are much easier to dose and are a more accurate way of worming. If you go the paste route with ivermectin, you need to dose 1x a week for 3 weeks.


----------

